# H-drol cycle help



## SpecOps (Oct 14, 2010)

A little background on me. I'm 25, never done ph before but I have been doing a lot of research. 6' 5" 220 with a good diet and workout routine. I just want to run this by people with experience and actually be able to talk to people and get input. This is the list of things i need and the dosing. I know there are a lot of threads on this, but I really don't want to mess this up.

What to buy:
2 bottles H-Drol  ($29.95 each)
2 jars AI Cycle Support  ($99.99 for 2 Cycle support & 1 PCT)
1 bottle AI PCT  ($99.99 for 2 Cycle support & 1 PCT)
1 bottle Anabolic Matrix  ($24.99)
1 bottle Lean Xtreme  ($28.59)
1 bottle Liver Longer  ($35.95)

Total = $219.47 

+ Fish oil
   Protein
   Pre-workout
   Multi Vitamin
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dosing:

Preload:
½ scoop CS a.m. and ½ scoop CS p.m. for 7 days prior to starting

On Cycle:
H-Drol 50/75/75/100/100
Normal amount of pre-workout
1 scoop CS in the a.m. and 1 scoop in the p.m.
1 tab liver longer in the a.m. and 1 tab in the p.m.
4 caps fish oil a.m. and 4 caps p.m.
1 caps multi vitamin a.m. and 1 caps p.m.
2 scoops protein post workout

Post Cycle Therapy:
2 caps PCT a.m. and 2 caps p.m.
1 caps AM a.m. 1 caps p.m. 1 caps night
Start Lean Xtreme on week 3


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok I hope you are not wanting to buy CEL H-drol. I did a 6 weeker a couple months ago. It was crap. Definitely underdosed or even just DHEA. Supposed to be dry gains and it was very wet. They no longer make PH's. I would choose another company. 

Also, being your first time especially I wouldnt go over 50mg 75 tops. No reason for the most seasoned to take 100. 

Next, I would save your money on the AI supports/PCT. You can get those supports next to nothing at Walmart. Get the following:
Hawthorne Berry
Garlic
Vit C
Fish oil
Celery seed extract
Milk thistle
Saw Palmetto (some say you need. I dont take)

PCT you will need only Clomid and something for cortisol around week 3. I would get any OTC for PCT. Clomid is cheaper and more effective. 

$219 is way too much for an Hdrol run. Might as well get some Test E.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 14, 2010)

bro thats a bit much man.

google 'now products' they do cheap stuff like all the on cycle support you need and cheap.

Also cheak out Orbit nutrition they sell Havoc and all. havoc is a decent first timer use for a ph and they sell it cheap too!

AI cycle support 99! dude look whats in it and see if you can get the products by a diff brand. 

do a little looking about bro you will find cheaper.

all the best.


----------



## SpecOps (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. What do you recommend for lowering cortisol, I know vitamin c can reduce it, but is that enough. Or is there another otc I can get. And for those extracts and vitamins do I just take those as the bottle says?


----------



## SpecOps (Oct 14, 2010)

And it is $99 for 2 jars of cycle support and a bottle of PCT.


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 14, 2010)

SpecOps said:


> A little background on me. I'm 25, never done ph before but I have been doing a lot of research. 6' 5" 220 with a good diet and workout routine. I just want to run this by people with experience and actually be able to talk to people and get input. This is the list of things i need and the dosing. I know there are a lot of threads on this, but I really don't want to mess this up.
> 
> What to buy:
> 2 bottles H-Drol ($29.95 each)
> ...


H-drol, is garbage. If you want to use a Halodrol clone, I would use Chlorodrol-50 by Culver concepts. Its honestly the closest thing to the second batch of Halodrol-50. I think there is actually 3 batches of remakes from the origional halodrol-50, Gaspari Nutrition has produced 3 or 4 in total. There arent any remaining prohormones that come even close to the very first batch of halodrol.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 14, 2010)

with things like milk thistle or celery sead etc, I like to use one extra so if it says take 2 tabs 3 times per day I like to take 3 tabs 3 times per day. But notwith somethings like zinc etc, but thats another subject.

B5 - B6
Essential minerals can help lower cortisol also the vitamin C.

did you find the 'now products' I said?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 14, 2010)

browse here brother

Search - now foods - iHerb.com


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 15, 2010)

Lean xtreme, albterol and ephedrine all help with cortisol.

$99 for both is outrageous.

What are you Spec ops for?


----------



## SpecOps (Oct 15, 2010)

Nothing as of now. I'm an EMT on a 911 ambulance here in Memphis, but I have always dreamed of being pararescue with the Air Force.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 15, 2010)

Bro go to orbit nutrition forum itso n here under sponser forums and ask him bout the havoc use it instead of the hdrol brother. Tell Him I sent you and ask for a doscount code he gave me a code. friendly dude.

and EMT nice bro! I was going to do ambo studies at uni but didn't.


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

u said mrbtb that xenadrine works for cuts can i use that with t3, slin humalog lispro kind? and u think hdrol is garbage bro? u no everything about these things and i got 2 bottles to mix with my other oral.?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 15, 2010)

I dont see why not (sent you a more detailed pm).

and I think the best value for dollar is something like havoc for a first time user. Hdrol can be hit and miss and you need a fair bit etc.

So I would deff go for havoc.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 15, 2010)

SpecOps said:


> Nothing as of now. I'm an EMT on a 911 ambulance here in Memphis, but I have always dreamed of being pararescue with the Air Force.



Then do it. Stop dreaming


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 15, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> I dont see why not (sent you a more detailed pm).
> 
> and I think the best value for dollar is something like havoc for a first time user. Hdrol can be hit and miss and you need a fair bit etc.
> 
> So I would deff go for havoc.



I agree. That's what I lost my virginity on.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 15, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> I agree. That's what I lost my virginity on.


 
lol like how you worded it brother.

how did you like the havoc? gains? fat loss? sides?

what mg did you run it for and how long?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 15, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> lol like how you worded it brother.
> 
> how did you like the havoc? gains? fat loss? sides?
> 
> what mg did you run it for and how long?



I ran it for 6 weeks and tapered from 20mg up to 40mg assessing tolerance. Made for a pretty descent recomp. Great strength gains, leaned out and put on a little size. Sides were minimal. Mainly BP and slight headaches later in the cycle at 40mg. I did get one headache the last week that shut my workout down. I was running alot in the morning and doing alot of sprints and it did give me some shin splints. Other than that very mild for the gains I got off of it. My diet was really dialed in during. 

I was just about to do a superdrol/epi bridge when I decided to just do some test e for a 10-12 weeker. I think if I keep diet in check it will meet my new goals better with less sides since I will be increasing cardio and endurance significantly and going for strength instead of some size. I gotta get in warrior shape to fight the Taliban wearing almost 100lbs of equipment!


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 15, 2010)

If you want strength give some Tbol a go with your testosterone cycle bro. 
100lbs of gear, shit me bro, what is your exact job there?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 15, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> If you want strength give some Tbol a go with your testosterone cycle bro.
> 100lbs of gear, shit me bro, what is your exact job there?



Im a Cavalry Scout. I have to wear a 40 lb bullet proof vest called IBA or Individual Body Armor. Usually go out with atleast a gallon of water on us, plus grenades, ammo and mags, kevlar, 8lb rifle, plus an assault pack with food, change clothes and misc. equipment. This is the very least. Me being the PT stud and bigger guy, I end up carrying a radio or someone elses extra gear. 

I was already thinking of doing a tbol kicker.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 16, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Im a Cavalry Scout. I have to wear a 40 lb bullet proof vest called IBA or Individual Body Armor. Usually go out with atleast a gallon of water on us, plus grenades, ammo and mags, kevlar, 8lb rifle, plus an assault pack with food, change clothes and misc. equipment. This is the very least. Me being the PT stud and bigger guy, I end up carrying a radio or someone elses extra gear.



Ah I was wondering what you did man. Good deal. I got respect for all of our scouts and fisters over here. My spotter and I roll out with 2 scouts for our security attachment on missions, and they've saved our asses a couple times after compromise when we lost comms. Good guys, never complained and did their job and then some. Good luck in the 'stan bro.  

Gah this thread is de-motivating. I'm actually getting ready to run h-drol / BOLD. Kinda has me pissed I didn't go with the havoc now hehe . Oh well, still runnin it.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 16, 2010)

11B said:


> Ah I was wondering what you did man. Good deal. I got respect for all of our scouts and fisters over here. My spotter and I roll out with 2 scouts for our security attachment on missions, and they've saved our asses a couple times after compromise when we lost comms. Good guys, never complained and did their job and then some. Good luck in the 'stan bro.
> 
> Gah this thread is de-motivating. I'm actually getting ready to run h-drol / BOLD. Kinda has me pissed I didn't go with the havoc now hehe . Oh well, still runnin it.



Awesome. Im guessing youre 11booboo! JK. My unit converted from an infantry unit to a Cav unit so we have alot of cross trained 11b and 19d. We got a sniper unit attached as well. So there is some rivalry. It still pisses me off when some wear a blue cord on their stetson! But Ill get over it. 

Do you have any experience with a COIST team? Im getting a promotion and will be a COIST team leader over there. I dont know much about them but will be getting plenty of training before we go. Anyways, where you at now?


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 16, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Awesome. Im guessing youre 11booboo! JK. My unit converted from an infantry unit to a Cav unit so we have alot of cross trained 11b and 19d. We got a sniper unit attached as well. So there is some rivalry. It still pisses me off when some wear a blue cord on their stetson! But Ill get over it.
> 
> Do you have any experience with a COIST team? Im getting a promotion and will be a COIST team leader over there. I dont know much about them but will be getting plenty of training before we go. Anyways, where you at now?



Blue chord on a stetson? That's stupid.. I'll be the first one to say that! 

Haha its funny that you mention CoIST. Since "Operation New Dawn" kicked in, there hasn't been much for snipers to do in Iraq anymore besides train haj, so I've been doing ALOT of COIST work. I've been covering down for the coist NCOIC. He got into some trouble and is a temporary RTO now. It's been interesting, i can't really complain. It will keep you busy for sure, and thats a good thing here. We had an FSR come out and train us up on some pretty crazy, high-speed jason bourne gadgets and things. That's as much as I will say about them, but let me say it's been pretty fun!


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 16, 2010)

you fuckers make me jealous, I wish I had of joined the army now when I got accepted here at 18. LOL.....Oh well never mind.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 16, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> you fuckers make me jealous, I wish I had of joined the army now when I got accepted here at 18. LOL.....Oh well never mind.



 I remember going through basic when I was 18 with a guy who was 36, coming in as a private-nothing. Believe it or not he did better than most of us.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 16, 2010)

11B said:


> I remember going through basic when I was 18 with a guy who was 36, coming in as a private-nothing. Believe it or not he did better than most of us.



Now that we have completely hijacked this thread... 

I turned 31 in Basic. I came in as a specialist though with my degrees. I was called grandpa alot and it just pushed me even harder. It wasnt long I was passing all but the fastest select few on the runs (and everything else). I would yell "you just got passed by grandpa"!

That's awesome about CoIST. It sounds exciting. I was supposed to go to OCS a while back and had a blip with my security clearance. I finally got that ironed out and the squadron commander wouldnt let me go because our squadron was good with officers and we were hurting for NCO's so Im getting put in charge of our CoIST team instead. Other than the pay difference I think I will like this better anyways.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 17, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Now that we have completely hijacked this thread...



Yeah I guess we have. oops


----------



## cparkinson (Nov 5, 2010)

Can anyone tell me this cycle would be ok as this is my first ph? 

H-Drol - 50/50/50/75
Milk Thistle - 400/400/400/400/200/200

PCT - IBE Formex 75/75/50/50

Ive heard Formex is excellend for PCT and doesnt require Nova or anything like that just run with Milk Thistle?

Thoughts very much appreciated.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 5, 2010)

cparkinson said:


> Can anyone tell me this cycle would be ok as this is my first ph?
> 
> H-Drol - 50/50/50/75
> Milk Thistle - 400/400/400/400/200/200
> ...



Start another thread, keep researching, and I will be glad to help you out. There are still things that you are missing. I'm currently running H-drol as well.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 6, 2010)

cparkinson said:


> Can anyone tell me this cycle would be ok as this is my first ph?
> 
> H-Drol - 50/50/50/75
> Milk Thistle - 400/400/400/400/200/200
> ...



Gotta have a SERM. I would go with Clomid. Clomid is much more effective and cheaper than Formex. If youre dead set on OTC for PCT hit me up with a PM and we can talk. I would suggest Reversatol but they changed the formula and I dont know anything about the new one. There are some other options much cheaper and more effective.


----------



## Autobot (Dec 5, 2010)

I just bought some h-drol gawd hope its not as bad as you guys say. I also got superdrol ng not as strong as original but I hope its good.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 6, 2010)

I wouldn't say that it's "BAD" necessarily, just very mild which makes it a good entry-level PH/PS.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 6, 2010)

The last batch that I did wasnt "BAD". It just wasnt Halodrol. Very wet gains and strength was excellent. I lost alot of my gains even with a good PCT though. Ive done halodrol and many other compounds before and there was no way it converted into turanabol. Im on the real Tbol now as a kick start to my cycle. That was definitely different. They've been know to do that. They did it and got busted on a batch of the Mdrol.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 6, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> The last batch that I did wasnt "BAD". It just wasnt Halodrol. Very wet gains and strength was excellent. I lost alot of my gains even with a good PCT though. Ive done halodrol and many other compounds before and there was no way it converted into turanabol.



Ditto. I'm already down almost 50%, mostly water.


----------



## tinyfighter (Dec 6, 2010)

11B said:


> Ditto. I'm already down almost 50%, mostly water.


 

how much weight did you gain and lose exactly? im about to do my 1st cycle which is h-drol and im begining to think it may be a waste of time?

if i gain 7-8lb after pct il be happy


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 6, 2010)

tinyfighter said:


> how much weight did you gain and lose exactly? im about to do my 1st cycle which is h-drol and im begining to think it may be a waste of time?
> 
> if i gain 7-8lb after pct il be happy



16lbs, wet gains. Diet hasn't changed much and I'm still losing, PCT is in proper order.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep! very wet gains and lost it all. I wasnt trying to bulk. I was going for strength. I didnt lose all the strength but it did go down alot more than usual. Halodrol is supposed to very lean and dry gains. Probly just DHEA!


----------

